

Ask HN: What is a secure payment provider for Ecuador? - NVSGamer

Hi all, I am wondering what is a good and more importantly, secure payment gateway I can use for a business in Ecuador to process credit/debit cards. This payment gateway must be easy to connect with the bank account located in Ecuador, by this I mean that there must be an easy way to transfer the money from the gateway to the bank with as little hassle as possible. Most importantly, it must be secured enough that if credit cards or debit cards dont have funds, they will get rejected and the account wont get frozen. Also, it must be able to process over 50,000 USD a week without getting frozen.<p>The business is a travel agency type of thing that markets hotels, receives the payments from the customers and then takes a cut, but they will be processing around 50k a week. They are an established business with documents to prove it in Ecuador, but they heard the horror stories of Paypal, so they are looking for a payment provider that isnt as strict as they are and that wont freeze their account since this will make them lose face and could potentially ruin their company.<p>Any advice is appreciated. If you have experience in this, it would be great to know what steps you took in getting an account, such as papers you needed to display, etc... Thank you.
======
benologist
What about MercadoPago?

<http://www.mercadolibre.com.ec/jm/mercadopago>

~~~
NVSGamer
That seems to be a ebay like thing for South America. I dont know if I can use
the payment system only to accept credit cards in Ecuador. Imma take a look at
it.

~~~
benologist
MercadoLibre is the latino ebay yes. MercadoPago is their payments platform
akin to PayPal.

<http://mercadopago.com/> is a better URL.

